

Learning versus Education - abdullahisham

The only thing that interferes with my learning is my education.  - Albert Einstein<p>http://www.slideshare.net/HishamForadian/uzity-foradian
======
abdullahisham
<http://www.slideshare.net/HishamForadian/uzity-foradian>

